# Isolating rear hydraulic s



## Rogport (May 9, 2021)

How do I stop the mid hydraulic from lowering the deck while using the rear three point?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Rogport, welcome to the tractor forum.

Either your deck lift cylinders are leaking fluid past the piston (or maybe past the rod seal), or the deck lift control valve is leaking. 

Youi might consider making up short chains to hold the deck up while you are using the 3-point, if this is feasible?


----------

